# Belt for Rikon 70-105 Lathe



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 28, 2017)

I am looking for a belt for my Rikon 70-105 lathe. I believe it takes the same belt as the 70-100 model. Just wondering if there is a place to get that little thing without dropping $20 plus shipping.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 28, 2017)

NAPA or any other auto parts house maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 28, 2017)

here on Amazon it's 10.80 and under 5.00 in shipping if it it the same belt as the 100

https://www.amazon.com/Rikon-Mini-Lathe-Replacement-Drive-Belt/dp/B0057EBD00

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd double check part numbers though, some guys are saying they are the same and some are saying they aren't......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 28, 2017)

Try www.beltsforanything.com 

they have the best prices I've seen. You need to know the length, width & how many ribs to fit the pullys.
They take phone calls too


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd double check part numbers though, some guys are saying they are the same and some are saying they aren't......


Everything I have found on the web from dealers says it is the same belt but the 70-105 has only been on the market for a short time so who knows if that is accurate. The original belt is still working but due to my mistake is missing a rib.


Spinartist said:


> Try www.beltsforanything.com
> 
> they have the best prices I've seen. You need to know the length, width & how many ribs to fit the pullys.
> They take phone calls too


I would do that but hard to get accurate measurement when part of the belt is missing. That and I really don't want to take the spindle apart till I have to. Yes I am lazy when it comes to that. I did get the numbers off the belt and called Kelly Supply but no go on that.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 1, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Everything I have found on the web from dealers says it is the same belt but the 70-105 has only been on the market for a short time so who knows if that is accurate. The original belt is still working but due to my mistake is missing a rib.
> 
> I would do that but hard to get accurate measurement when part of the belt is missing. That and I really don't want to take the spindle apart till I have to. Yes I am lazy when it comes to that. I did get the numbers off the belt and called Kelly Supply but no go on that.



You mean, you left the spindle lock on and turned it on? I did that lol... 3 times. 

FWIW, I turned daily for over a year with mine like that. And the guy that bought it uses it as well.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 1, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You mean, you left the spindle lock on and turned it on? I did that lol... 3 times.
> 
> FWIW, I turned daily for over a year with mine like that. And the guy that bought it uses it as well.


Oh it runs just fine but it makes a noise. I liked it when it was whisper quite.


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 1, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You mean, you left the spindle lock on and turned it on? I did that lol... 3 times.
> 
> FWIW, I turned daily for over a year with mine like that. And the guy that bought it uses it as well.




In my woodturning studio there 5 regulars who come to turn & learn various days every week. I recently acquired a Delta 12" & everyone, including myself has turned on the lathe with the spindle lock on causing a loud squeal.

I have implemented a "new belt fund" jar! All regulars started by putting $1 in to start, then every time the lathe is turned on with the spindle lock engaged on any lathe, that person adds $1 to the jar!! There is $14 in the jar now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 1, 2017)

Ummmmm. I don't think this little bugger has a spindle lock. It has a wrench to take off and put on chucks and stuff but no lock. I tried to use this little boy like my big boy lathe and stopped the spindle with the gouge. Kinda like a spindle stop I guess.


----------

